

TimesPeople, the New York Times' social network, launching tonight - fromedome
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/9/timespeople-the-new-york-times-social-network-launching-tonight

======
jakewolf
I am the only one here who already has trouble keeping up with my barebones
twitter account, facebook and email (WSJ social network is tempting)?

How about a site that let's you put up a "Gone Fishing" message on every
single one of your social networking sites in one click?

